# Round vs Rectangular



## southernheartsoaps (Jun 9, 2010)

For you folks who make both (I've only been making round bars because that's the molds I have) does one sell better than the other? Also... how much sell-appeal does packaging add? I've been focusing mostly on the soap and now feel the need to focus more on the packaging/labeling... how much difference does labeling make?


----------



## Chay (Jun 10, 2010)

Labeling is huge! You can have a bar of soap made of gold but if the packaging does not draw people in it will not sell. And a lot of mediocre soap sells because of great packaging.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 10, 2010)

Chay said:
			
		

> Labeling is huge! You can have a bar of soap made of gold but if the packaging does not draw people in it will not sell. And a lot of mediocre soap sells because of great packaging.



Exactly - labeling is a big deal.  I sell both round and bars- and both sell equally well.


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 18, 2010)

My main reason for liking rectangular is a time factor. It takes so much time cutting & packaging round soaps, & I really HATE using pvc pipe molds!!

Now, if someone could come up with a round, linerless mold with dividers, I might change my mind. LOL!

I also like the way rectangular bars handle better than round. When I searched for a linerless, divider, slab mold, I also considered the size of the finished bars. I have small hands, so I like narrower bars of soap. It's nice getting those big, ginormous bars of soap in swaps, but I have a hard time handling them - always dropping them.

I use the round pvc mold for shaving soaps only.


----------

